# First in Canada, ThaiSilk (Platinum) flowerhorn



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Just want to share the photos of 5 ThaiSilk flowerhorn or more commonly known as Platinum flowerhorn that we have. Before we get into the debate on hybird, this thread is just for showing the fish. I really don't want to discuss the issue of problem or opinion about hybird fish.

However, comemts about what you think how this fish is created, it is very welcome. The supplier is keeping a very tight lips on what is involved and the number of this ThaiSilk is very limited. We are quite lucky to be the first to brought in this fish.



















With white tank treatment, this fish will turn platinum. As for now, they do have a blue tint in the color and they are still quite young at about 4"+


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not strictly anti-hybrid although I understand the reasons many are. But, hybrid or not, that is a beautiful fish. Is he yours?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

yes. When I first saw a photo of them, I thought I will have to get them over here. There are other variants of flowerhorn but the platinum really catches my eyes.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Charles said:


> yes. When I first saw a photo of them, I thought I will have to get them over here. There are other variants of flowerhorn but the platinum really catches my eyes.


I'd be interested to see some future updates. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They're gorgeous, more so than most flowerhorns. Lol I wouldn't personally be willing to pay the pricetag that goes along with it though  Are you keeping these for yourself Charles, or will BC be lucky enough to purchase them from you?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I am thinking hard to keep 1 for myself.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what those fish look like when they are fully mature. Please be sure to post some pics in the future! :thumb:


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

My guess is there is some trimac in there and perhaps even texas, or more likely a texas hybrid or variant.

If you do keep one for yourself you could try breeding it with a few different types of fish - or if you could get a pair it would be neat to see if they threw offspring like that...


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

The supplier did not send us any females eventhough we ask for them... I wonder why


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish for sure!! :thumb: You definitely need to keep one yourself :wink: and then post pics as the fish grows!


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

Charles said:


> The supplier did not send us any females eventhough we ask for them... I wonder why


if you do end up breeding them (if you can get the female) i wouldnt mind paying for a couple haha

i didnt like flowerhorns at first but after someone couldnt take care of it any more an asked me about it i decided to take but what they failed to tell me was the actual size of it... then when i got it BAM 9 inches lol year later 13 inches. now i couldnt even think of gettting rid of him i grown attached an i am actually looking into getting some golden monkey fry from someone off of craigslist


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

We did not get any females. They are all males.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

That is one gorgeous fish. I can't wait to see how it matures.. Keep this thread updated if you can please.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Charles said:


> We did not get any females. They are all males.


Are males fertile? I wonder what breeding this with a red texas would create. Sorry, a hybrid fan is talking too much


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't know.

As for now, there is someone is trying to reproduce a red fake kamalau with a grade A red texas. I will let you know if there is anything coming out of this mix.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Hybrid or not, who cares, just look at this beautiful fish.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

The only draw back is that they need to house by itself in a smaller tank. We actually have had a 240 setup with a couple flowerhorns and with lots of CA in there from 3"- 10" without much aggression issue. Again, I don't suggest keeping them together if the tank is anything smaller than that.


----------

